# Doge



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2014)

There's a popular Internet meme named "Doge" - basically a picture of a cute Shiba Inu dog with silly mis-spelled sayings pasted on top of it.

Well, I was on another forum and mentioned how I knew about the meme because, even though I'm an old fart, I pretty much live online.

This was posted in my honor by another member -


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2014)

Conspiracy Doge ...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Mar 24, 2014)

TG, How did you get that effect? It makes my tummy flip, and I have to look away.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> TG, How did you get that effect? It makes my tummy flip, and I have to look away.



I can't take credit for it.  Just something I found.  Thought it might be a little too much for some but decided it's worth the risk adding to the Doge stream...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Mar 24, 2014)

Phil, at least it's stable!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------

